# ملف مفيد جدا حول المخاطر الكيميائية



## tarek495 (11 سبتمبر 2011)

اخواني الكرام أقدم لكم هذا الملف القيم حول المخاطر الكيميائية و كل ما يتعلق بها و هو باللغة الفرنسية


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (11 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور أخي الكريم


----------

